# Pflanzenfilter als Bachlaufquelle



## jochen (24. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Teichfreunde.

Wir sind momentan am planen unseres Bachlaufes.
Der Bachlauf oder besser Wasserfall mit Staustufen hat eine Höhe von ca. 2,0- 2,5m.
Er soll mit einer O..e Atlantis 110 Pumpe betrieben werden, die durch einen Spaltsieb (Compact Sieve 250my) zur Quelle läuft.
Kurz nach der Bachlaufquelle möchten wir einen Miniteich einbinden mit einer Größe von maximal 1,5*1,5m)
In diesen Miniteich sollen keine Fische eingesetzt werden, wenn er jedoch andere Tiere anziehen würde wäre das zu begrüßen.
Schön wäre es wenn man den Miniteich wie einen kleinen natürlichen Filter bepflanzen könnte.
Der Bachlauf soll aber nicht immer laufen, sondern drei bis vier Stunden täglich. Im Winter möchten wir ihn ganz abschalten.
Nun unsere Fragen dazu...

1.. Wie tief würdet ihr diesen Teich machen ?
2.. Was für ein Substrat sollte man verwenden ?
3.. Was für eine Bepflanzung wäre sinnvoll die zu einer kleinen natürlichen    
     Filterung dient ?

Da der Platz an dem wir den Miniteich planen an einem leichten Hang liegt möchten wir dafür einen Fertigteich verwenden und in an der Hangseite zu untermauern um ihn besser in "Waage" zu bringen.
Gibt es fertige Miniteiche mit einem Abgang an dem man die weiterführende Folie für den Bachlauf kleben kann?


----------



## Frank (25. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Miniteich als Bachlaufquelle.*

Hi Jochen,

zuerst mal ein großes Lob dafür, das du dich entschieden hast einen sogenannten Pflanzenfilter zu bauen. 

Ich denke eine Tiefe von ca. 60 cm sollte dafür ausreichend sein. Als Substrat kannst du dafür sehr gut Blähton verwenden. 
Aber darauf achten das dieser gebrochen ist. 
Hier mal ein informativer Link: 
Einsetzen würde ich dann nährstoffzehrende Pflanzen wie: __ Tausendblatt, __ Wasserpest usw.

Wenn möglich, sorge dafür, das das Wasser "gezwungen" wird, die Wurzeln zu durchströmen. 
Falls du nicht weiß, was ich meine, melde dich nochmal.

Ob es fertige Miniteiche mit einem Abgang gibt, an denen man die Folie ankleben kann, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## jochen (25. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Miniteich als Bachlaufquelle.*

Hallo Frank.

Danke für deine Antwort.
Ich hätte dazu noch ein paar Fragen.
In den Link den du mir geschickt hast steht das Blähton wegen seines geringen Gewichtes leicht aufschwimmt.
Besteht dann nicht die Gefahr das mir der Ton mit der Strömung abgespült wird und ich den ganzen Ton dann im Hauptteich geschwemmt bekomme?

Sollte ich nur Blähton nehmen oder eine Mischung mit Kies , Sand etc. wählen ?

Du hast geschrieben gebrochenen Blähton, muss ich da auch auf eine spezielle
Körnung achten?

Gibt es Händler im Internet die Blähton vertreiben, oder sollte ich einfach zum nächsten Gartencenter ? 

Macht es etwas aus wenn ich den Wasserfall eine längere Zeit nicht laufen lasse?

Wie sieht es im Winter mit einen Filterteich aus, müsste ich da mit Blähton irgentwelche besondere Maßnahmen treffen ?

Könntest du mir mit einer Skizze oder einen Link nochmals die Sache zur Durchströmung der Wurzeln beschreiben.

Jede Menge Fragen, aber es ist ja Wochenende...


----------



## Frank (25. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Miniteich als Bachlaufquelle.*

Hallo Jochen,

fangen wir mal mit der durchströmung der Wurzeln an. 
Schau dir mal nachfolgende Zeichnung an. 
Das Wasser fließt vom Zulauf in den Pflanzenfilter (Pff). 
Durch den (in rot gezeichneten) Trennsteg wird das Wasser gezwungen die Wurzeln der Pflanzen zu durchfließen. 
Dadurch wird gewährleistet das die Nährstoffe so am wirkungsvollsten rausgefiltert werden.

 

Den Trennsteg würde ich aus Folie fertigen, der so mit der anderen Folie verklebt werden muss, das kein Wasser mehr darüber fließen kann. 
Um sicher zu gehen, das kein Blähton in den Teich ausgeschwemmt wird, kannst du hinter der Folie, 
da wo das Wasser dann weiter fließen soll, ein paar Kieselsteine platzieren, die den Blähton daran hindern aufzutreiben. 
Allerdings sollst du gebrochen Blähton verwenden, weil sich dieser vollsaugt und nicht wie der runde geschlossene aufschwimmt.

Ich würde ausschließlich Blähton verwenden, da sich die Wurzeln hier am besten entwickeln können.

Händler wird es mit Sicherheit im www geben. Da müsstest du dann schonmal Tante Google nach fragen. 
Wenn du allerdings einen guten Gartenfachhandel in der Nähe hast, dürfte es für diesen eigentlich auch kein Problem sein, diesen besorgen zu können.

Tja, den Wasserfall längere Zeit nich laufenlassen ist so eine Sache, 
die beste Filterwirkung erhälst du natürlich, wenn der Bachlauf immer fließt. 
Falls du aber trotzdem vorhast, diesen abzuschalten, mußt du auf jeden Fall dafür sorgen, 
das immer genügend Wasser in deinem PFF zurückbleibt und nicht leer läuft.

Ich schau nochmal nach einem Link, ich meine hier gibt es auch einen, muss ich aber erst nochmal schauen.


----------



## Annett (25. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Miniteich als Bachlaufquelle.*

Hallo Jochen,


60cm Tiefe ist das Minimum... vor allem, wenn sich darin Tiere (__ Frösche usw.) ansiedeln sollen.
Frank (__ Knoblauchkröte) hat schon öfters von toten Fröschen im Filterteich nach der Schneeschmelze berichtet... oder war es jemand anderes :?
Ist sicher weniger schön...

Von der Firma Oase gab es mal einen "Teich" der schon extra als Pflanzenfilter angelegt war... keine Ahnung, ob und wo es den noch geben könnte (ebay oder Tante Google...).
Ich selbst hab ihn mal beim Händler stehen sehen-is aber leider schon lange her  

An normale Fertigteiche läßt sich Folie nur sehr schlecht dauerhaft ankleben!
Da wäre die bessere Lösung den Pflanzenfilter auch aus Folie zu bauen.
Warum soll das unbedingt ein Fertigteich werden? Wenn Du den Rand mit Magerbeton und Schlauchwaage anlegst ist auch der in waage 

Blähton schimmt tatsächlich auf- dafür müßtest Du dann etwas entsprechendes tüfteln.
Einige haben in ihrem Pflanzenfilter ein Gitter und darauf dann etwas Kies und die Pflanzen. Dadurch kommt man an den Schmotter unter den Pflanzen (abgestorbene Wurzeln usw.) besser ran bzw. kann sie mit einer Schmutzwasserpumpe beseitigen. Die Pflanzen wachsen dann aber evtl. nicht ganz so gut, wie mit richtigem Substrat.
Vielleicht stellen ja mal die Pflanzenfilterbesitzer ihren Bau kurz vor?!
Eine Skizze mit kurzer Beschreibung (Vor- und evtl. Nachteile+was aus heutiger Sicht vielleicht besser sein könnte)würden ja reichen.

Vielleicht gibt es noch andere Ideen?!


----------



## jochen (25. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Miniteich als Bachlaufquelle.*

Hi Danke euch beiden.... 

Die Zeichnung von Frank hat mich ein großes Stück weitergebracht, sie ist verständlich und einfach.. genau was ich wollte.
Über die Feinheiten wie sie Annett beschrieben hat müssten wir hier noch mal überdenken, jetzt habe ich noch die Chance den Pflanzenfilter so zu gestalden wie er am besten funzt.
Vor allem mit der Reinigung des Blähtons.
Muss der ab und zu gereinigt oder gespült oder "wie auch immer" werden?
Den Tipp mit einem Gitter oder Lochblech etc. den Blähton am Aufschwimmen zu hintern ist nicht schlecht, vielleicht schreibt der ein oder andere Pflanzenfilterbesitzer noch.

Ich habe leider meine Überschrift des Themas falsch gewählt, besser hät ich geschrieben " Pflanzenfilter als Bachlaufquelle " 
Vielleicht werden dann erfahrene Pflanzenfilterexperten einen Blick darauf werfen und die ein oder andere Zeile zu schreiben.

FRAGE an die Techniker ist das möglich die Überschrift zu ändern ???...


----------



## Annett (25. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter als Bachlaufquelle*

schon erledigt


----------



## jochen (25. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter als Bachlaufquelle*

Hallo...

besten Dank an die Technik.. 

Mal schaun ob jemand schreibt..


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter als Bachlaufquelle*

Hi,

ein Pflanzenfilter braucht nicht sonderlich tief zu sein, da die Pflanzen (schnellwachsende, wie __ Schilf, __ Rohrkolben, Wasseriris (deren Wirkung wird oft überschätzt) mit ihren Wurzeln Schwebstoffe und vor allen Nitrat aus dem Wasser entfernen sollen. Das Substrat kann deswegen bis über die Wasseroberfläche hinausragen (die Seitenwände natürlich deutlich darüberhinaus ziehen falls das Substrat verschlammt und sich das Wasser dann den Weg obendrüber sucht. Ist zu viel Wasser im Filterbecken (Wasserstand zu hoch) wachsen dort natürlich auch viele Algen. Das hatte ich in meinem "Filterteich" (ein Teich im Bachlauf, der einigen Seerosen , Unterwasserpflanzen und jeder Menge Fadelalgen im Sommer (ließen sich dort sehr leicht mit nen Rechen entfernen; banden jede Menge Nitrat), der war 40cm Tief. In den anderen Bachteichen mit nur 5-10cm Wasserstand waren so gut wie keine Algen. Wegen dem "tiefen" Wasser versuchten dort immer mal ein paar __ Frösche zu Überwintern (siehe Annett) und haben dann den Löffel abgegeben. Bei nur wenigen cm probieren die das erst garnicht. Das Wasser in einem Pflanzenfilter darf nur langsam hindurchströmen, je länger es braucht umso eher holen die Pflanzen Nitrat aus dem Wasser (keine Filterpumpen mit mehreren qm3 Wasser in der Std). Der beste Pflanzenfilter ist ein stark bewachsener Gartenteich selbst (ohne starken Fischbesatz). Ein Pflanzenfilter der richtig funktioniert braucht bei der kleinen Größe in Gärten einen regelmäßigen Eingriff. (Pflanzen entfernen, Schlammentfernung). Die in abgelegenen Gebieten gebauten sind schließlich mehere qm bis ha groß um eine Gewässerreinigung zu erzielen.

MfG Frank


----------



## jochen (26. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter als Bachlaufquelle*

Hallo Frank (__ Knoblauchkröte)

Dann würde das am natürlichsten sein wenn ich einen stark bepflanzten Teich baue (zB. wie auf der Skizze von Frank).
In über einen Beipass der Bachlaufpumpe ansteuere,damit die Fließgeschwindigkeit nicht zu hoch ist, und in danach in den Wasserfall einleite.
Wenn der Filterteich dann relativ langsam durchflossen wird, sollte dann auch das Substrat an Ort und Stelle bleiben.
Wenn ich das so richtig verstanden habe hätte ich auf einfacher Art einen zusätzlichen biologischen Filter der dazu noch schön anzusehen ist.


----------



## Annett (26. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter als Bachlaufquelle*

Moin Jochen,

Du solltest aber nach Möglichkeit nur "gereinigtes" Wasser durch den PF schicken! Ansonsten verstopft er Dir zu schnell. 
Die wachsenden Wurzeln der Pflanzen tragen auch so schon ihren Teil dazu bei...
Hast Du Dich schon in Bezug auf den Filter (Biotec oder Schwerkraft) entschieden?


----------



## jochen (26. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter als Bachlaufquelle*

Hallo Annett.

Den Bachlauf selbst werde ich mit einer Atlantis 110 betreiben.
Dann habe ich vor ein Spaltsieb (Compact Sieve 250 my) einzubinden das vor der Bachlaufquelle (Pflanzenfilter) als Vorfilter dienen soll. 
Bist du der Meinung das, das Spaltsieb als Vorfilter für den Bachlauf reicht?

Zur eigentlichen Filterung des Hauptteiches habe ich mich jetzt doch für die gepumpte Version entschlossen.
Meine Frau hat sich da mal in verschiedenen Foren schlau gemacht in denen sie schreibt. Ich schicke dir mal eine PN dazu.


----------



## jochen (24. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter als Bachlaufquelle*

Hallo...

Habe heute mit den Buddeln des Filterteiches begonnen.
Er ist 3,4m * 1,4m Groß (oder besser klein) geworden.
Leider konnte ich den Teich nicht größer machen weil das Grundstück (wie schon in mehreren Themen beschrieben) eine starke Hanglage hat.
Der Filterteich hat eine Tiefe von nur 30cm, ich möchte in den Teich Kunstoffbehälter stellen, die sehr feine Bohrungen haben, diese Behälter mit gebrochenen Blähton 4-8( schimpft sich Ausgleichschüttung) befüllen und darin meine Pflanzen pflanzen... 
Die Kunststoffbehälter möchte ich auf Granitpflastersteine stellen so das die Wurzeln (die hoffentlich durch die Bohrungen des Behälters wachsen) von "unten" durchströmt werden.
Zur leichteren Verständiss werde ich morgen Bilder einstellen, heute war es schon recht düster nach den Buddeln.. 
Nach den Pflanzenfilter kommt ein Wasserfall der in den Größeren Teich fließt.
Stelle dazu aber ein eigenes Thema ein, den auch da wird eure Hilfe gebraucht weil er ein extremes Gefälle hat. 
 Ich habe auf den bisherigen Antworten zu diesen Thema Rücksicht genommen und in etwa so gebaut wie ihr es mir empfohlen habt.
Hätte aber noch ein paar Fragen dazu.

In allgemeinen , könnte es so "klappen" wie ich gebaut habe?

Es sind zwei Vorfilter für den Bachlauf zur Auswahl, einen selbstgebastelten Vortex (aus einer 5ooltr. Regentonne "Bauart Frank... ), oder ein Compact Sieve Spaltsieb.?
Einen Vorfilter möchte ich für den "Hauptteich" und einen für den Pflanzenfilter mit anschließenden Wasserfall verwenden. 
Wie würdet ihr euch entscheiden?

Da ich meine Bachlaufpumpe (Atlantis 110) drosseln kann, habe ich dazu noch eine Frage.
Mit wieviel ltr/h würdet ihr den Pflanzfilter durchströmen lassen?
Eine Rücksicht auf den Wasserfall sollte dabei beachtet werden, im Idealfall könnte ich aber den Wasserfall durch einen Beipass seperat ansteuern.

Den gebrochenen Blähton würde ich in Größen 2-4mm oder wie oben beschrieben 4-8mm bekommen , was für eine Größe würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## StefanS (25. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter als Bachlaufquelle*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, das nimmt mir jetzt niemand übel. Aber ich finde, dass da *viel* zu viel Aufwand betrieben wird, der sich später kontraproduktiv auswirkt. Viel zu viel Woodoo…

Ich hoffe, wir sind uns als Ausgangspunkt einig, dass die Pflanzen so viele Nährstoffe aufnehmen, wie sie eben kriegen können. Es kann eigentlich nicht der Punkt erreicht werden, dass die Pflanzen mehr aufnehmen könnten, als an Nährstoffen transportiert wird. Unter dieser Voraussetzung aber ist es in einem geschlossenen System völlig unerheblich, wie das Wasser fließt: Horizontal, vertikal, diagonal, tangential, schnell, mittel, langsam… Maximale Aufnahme von Nährstoffen ist maximale Aufnahme, mehr geht nun einmal nicht. Hauptsache, es gelangt genügend Nachschub an die Wurzeln. Wenn man das nicht hinbekommt, muss man eben _daran _etwas ändern, und nicht _anderswo _herumdoktern.

Was in diesem Zusammenhang die Forderung nach gebrochenem Blähton soll, weiß ich nicht – Ansiedlungsfläche für Bakterien ? Ich persönlich würde ein möglichst grobes Substrat nehmen.

Nun könnte man ja auf die Idee verfallen und sagen, dass der Durchsatz optimal ist, wenn das Wasser durch den Wurzelbereich geführt wird. Ich glaube das nicht: Je feiner das Substrat ist, desto schneller wird es von feinen Haarwurzeln durchwurzelt. Und schnell, schneller als gedacht, verwandelt sich das Substrat in eine kompakt durchwurzelte Masse, durch die kein Wasser mehr zu „fließen“ vermag. Dann sucht es sich seinen Weg oben herum – wohl dem, der an einen Überlauf/Bypass gedacht hat !

Die undurchdringliche Masse aus feinen Wurzeln und Substrat wird sich kaum noch aus dem Gefäß herauslösen lassen. Dies gilt umso mehr, je feiner die Löcher, die durchwurzelt werden sollen. Wenn ich mir überhaupt etwas vorstellen kann, so ein breiter Spalt (> 5 cm) über dem Boden, durch den das Wasser passieren kann, verbunden mit grobmaschigen Körben. Man baut also eine Trennwand wie beschrieben und bockt die Körbe mit den Pflanzen einfach auf. Z.B. mittels eines Rostes, auf das die Pflanzkörbe gestellt werden.

Im Grunde aber ist es aus meiner Sicht völlig wurscht, woher das Wasser fließt – durchaus auch oben drüber. Deshalb ist es aus konkret auch unerheblich, wie der Filterteich angelegt wurde (das OASE Teil war zwar schon ordentlich durchdacht, aber leider um mindestens den Faktor 10 zu klein konzipiert). Man muss nur vermeiden, dass sich das Wasser durch feine Löcher quälen muss – die dann möglichst rasch durch Wurzeln vollkommen verstopft werden…

Auch bei der Frage der langsamen Fliessgeschwindigkeit halte ich die Forderung nach möglichst langsamer Wasserbewegung für vollkommen verfehlt. In einem geschlossenen System – wo also nicht verbrauchte Nährstoffe immer wieder im Kreis geschickt werden – ist es völlig gleichgültig, wie schnell oder langsam das Wasser fliesst. Wird ein Molekül nicht in der ersten Runde „verspeist“, dann in der zweiten, 10ten, 20sten oder 100sten… Man darf hier einfach nicht die Forderung aufstellen, die Bedingungen des Klärteiches für Hausabwässer (was einmal durch ist, kehrt nie wieder…) auf einen Filterteich zu übertragen.

Deshalb mein Vorschlag: Keep it simple and easy. Das hält am längsten und verursacht den geringsten Pflegeaufwand.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## didio (25. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter als Bachlaufquelle*

Guten Morgen.
Da spricht mir einer aus der Seele. Jawohl, Stefan. Genauso sehe ich es auch.
Habe damals (2004) einen 2-teiligen "Naturfilter angelegt. Zunächst in ein Kiesbett mit 100x100x100 cms, und daraus durch eine Sperre (doppelte Reihe Pflastersteine mit 10 cm Zwischenraum) in den eigentlichen Pflanzenfilter mit ca. 120x120x30 cms. In diesem Filter sind nicht anderes als Pflanzen. Weder ein Substrat noch sonstiges. Inzwischen nach 2 Jahren sieht es aus wie ein kleiner Sumpf, durch den ein Rinnsal fliesst. Als Abschluss über eine Steinplatte mit 1 Meter Breite in den Teich. Je nach Lust und Laune werden eine oder 2 Pumpen eingesetzt. Habe bisher noch nicht einmal irgend etwas säubern müssen. Wasser lasse ich alle halbe Jahr im Fachgeschäft prüfen.

Damit alles einlaufen konnte, liessen wir das erste Jahr zusätzlich einen Druckfilter laufen.
Und - der Pflanzen/Kiesfilter läuft immer (das ganze Jahr).
Halt, vergessen: in den Zwischenraum kann man jedes Material zusätzlich
einfüllen. Zur Zeit haben wir Zeolith drin. 

Aber - wir haben keine Kois.

Werde, sobald Kamera aus Reparatur zurück ist, Bilder einstellen.

die Sonne scheint!!!
Didio


----------



## jochen (25. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter als Bachlaufquelle*

Hallo...

Danke euch beiden für die schnellen und informativen Antworten.

Also erstes, ich zumindest nehme niemanden übel, der eine andere Meinung vertritt. In Gegenteil ich versuche Lehren daraus zu ziehen, und das was ich von anderen Gesprächspartnern sachlich erklärt bekomme, zu übernehmen.
Im Gegensatz erwarte ich von anderen das selbe Niveau.
Da ich ein Teichneuling , und vom Teichvirus gepackt worden bin, versuche ich durch dieses Forum, und diversen Fachbüchern das Wissen über mein neues Hobby zu verbessern.

Aber jetzt zurück zum Filterteich... 

Es ist mir klar das Pflanzen nur soviel aufnehmen wie sie können und vor allem was sie bekommen.
In Sachen Blähton habe ich mich, nach den Beitrag von Frank zu diesen Thema, intensiv damit beschäftigt, und ich war dann auch der Meinung das Blähton ein grobkörniges Substrat ist, das nebenbei noch die Wirkung hat Bakterien zu besiedeln die zur biologischen Reinigung dienen.
Grobkörniges Substrat ist ein dehnbarer Begriff, meint ihr damit größere Kiesel die dazu dienen die Pflanzen "fest" zu halten?

@ Stefan ....könntest du mir bitte noch einmal schreiben was du mit grogkörniges Substrat meinst?

Und nun zu den Fotos...

Mit diesen Kunststoffbehälter hatte ich vor die ganze Sache zu bauen.

      

darin wollte ich den Blähton, oder größeres Substrat einbringen und meine Pflanzen setzen.
Wie ihr auf den Foto gut erkennen könnt, müssten die Schlitze und Aussparungen wenig Hindernisse für den Durchfluss geben.
(Ich hatte gestern, kleinste Bohrungen geschrieben, Bilder zeigen halt mehr wie Worte... )
Diesen Behälter möchte ich wie schon beschrieben auf Granitpflastersteinen stellen, so kann dann das Wasser oben, an den Seiten und auch unten vorbeifließen.

 

Zum Reinigen könnte ich den Korb mit den Pflanzen herausnehmen.

Nocheinmal ein Bild vom gesamten Filterteich, hier sieht man wie steil das Grundstück ist, Oberkante Kunststoffbehälter und Unterkante Granitstein (rechts) haben ein Höhenniveau.
Selbst an diesen kleinen Filterteich muß ich an der Hangseite eine  Trockenmauer bauen.... 

 

Wenn die Fliesgeschwindigkeit keine Rolle spielt, habe ich einiges an Arbeit erspart und ich könnte meine Bachlaufpumpe so drosseln wie es mir gerade gefällt.

@ Didio...

Was für Pflanzen benutzt du ganz ohne Substrat ?
Hast du es so gemacht wie ich es aus Stefans Beitrag hoffentlich richtig verstanden habe, und hast große Kiesel nur zur Befestigung der Pflanzen genommen, oder mit Schwimmpflanzen und Unterwasserpflanzen.
Was du mit den Kois gemeint hast hab ich jetzt leider nicht verstanden, stehe ich da jetzt auf den Schlauch....

Für unseren Teich planen wir auch ohne Kois. 

Schön wäre es wenn du deine Fotos posten könntest.


----------



## StefanS (26. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter als Bachlaufquelle*

Hallo Jochen,

ich meinte damit ungebrochenen Blähton oder Kies oder Lavabruch... was auch immer. Dürfte nicht entscheidend sein. Frage ist nur, ob die Gefässe das Gewicht aushalten, wenn sie herazugehoben werden.

Nachstehend einmal eine Prinzipdarstellung, wie ich mir einen solchen Filterteich vorstellen würde. Dabei halte ich die Empfehlung, nur vorgeklärtes Wasser einzuleiten, für sehr vernünftig. Die Körbe würde ich auf ein Rost stellen.

Beste Grüsse
Sefan


----------



## didio (26. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter als Bachlaufquelle*

Hallo, Jochen.
Egal wieviel man schreibt, etwas vergisst man immer ...
OK, in den "blanken" Pflanzenfilter haben wir aus Teichen von Bekannten sowie aus unserem Garten __ Binsen, __ Rohrkolben, Wasserlilien und __ Sumpfdotterblume mit grossflächigen Wurzeln nach Gutdünken verteilt. Damit nichts umfällt, wurde alles mit Granitpflastersteinen "geklemmt". Die Steine haben wir im Laufe der Zeit alle entfernt. In der Zwischenzeit sind diverse andere Pflanzen hinzu gekommen, Gräser und Moose. Alles wird jeden Herbst abgeschnitten und kommt im Frühjahr wieder neu. Nach 2 Jahren ist alles komplett zugewachsen. Wasser fließt allerdings noch überall durch. In diesem "Filter" wächst bisher alles enorm ohne jedes düngen oder Substrat. 

Den Kies benutze ich ausschließlich als Vorfilter.

Kois: wollte nur kundtun, dass sicher ein Koiteich mehr Ansprüche hat. Eventuell machen die Koi auch mehr Dreck?

Didio


----------



## jochen (26. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter als Bachlaufquelle*

Hallo...

Vielen Dank nochmals an allen Schreibern zu diesen Thema.     
Ich denke durch eure Antworten werde ich einen zweckmäßigen, und wenn der Teich bewachsen ist, auch schönen Pflanzenfilter bekommen.

Als Vorfilter werde ich dann wohl das Spaltsieb verwenden.

Sollte den Ein- oder Anderen noch etwas dazu einfallen kann er natürlich seine Idee weiterhin hier einstellen.


----------



## Silverstorm (30. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter als Bachlaufquelle*

Gibts da News?
Ist der Pflanzenfilter fertig?
Hast du Fotos vom Bau und vom fertigen Filter? 
Mit welchem Durchfluss fährst du jetzt durch den PFF?

Grüsse, Chris


----------



## jochen (30. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter als Bachlaufquelle*

Hallo Chris,

sagen wir mal der Pflanzenfilter ist halbfertig..., der Bau meines Wasserfalles hat mich ein wenig aufgehalten, somit bin ich mit den Pflanzenfilter erst in der Halbzeitpause. 

Leider habe ich keine brauchbaren Bilder vom Bau des Pflanzenfilters gemacht..., momentan kann man auch schlecht fotografieren da außer Schnee, und ein paar Stengel vom __ Rohrkolben nix zu sehen ist.

Eigentlich habe ich genau wie auf den Bildern der Antwort 16 dieses Threats gebaut. Natürlich habe ich vorher die Folie verlegt, dann darauf die Pflastersteine gestellt, die Kisten mit Lavagranulat gefüllt, und sie mit gelber Wasserschwertlilie und mittleren Rohrkolben bepflanzt.
Ich habe zwei Kisten dafür verwendet die ich vom Durchfluss her hintereinander gestellt habe und somit nacheinander durchflossen werden. ( Ähnlich wie es Stefan S. in seiner Antwort  Nr.17 zum Threat skizziert hat)

Da die Kisten auf Granitsteinen stehen und somit _Bodenfreiheit_ haben, werden die Wurzeln der Pflanzen von unten durchströmt.

Dem Rest vom Pflanzteich (außerhalb der Kisten) möchte ich noch nächstes Jahr einfach mit einen Sandsubstrat (Körnung 2mm) füllen und ihn als Sumpfzone mit __ Kalmus und __ Sumpfdotterblume bepflanzen. Ich denke für meine Zwecke reicht das.

Achso die Kistenaußenseiten habe ich mit Eichenrinde getarnt die ich mit Edelstahldraht daran befestigt habe. Somit und hoffentlich durch die Bepflanzung mit Kalmus und Sumpfdotterblume, sieht das Ganze sehr natürlich aus.

Den Pflanzfilter speiße ich mit einer O.se Atlantis 110 Bachlaufpumpe, die ich mit einem Drehzahlsteller regeln kann.
Da der Pflanzenfilter direkt in den Wasserfall mündet, regele ich den Durchfuss nach Lust und Laune. Jedoch lasse ich das Ganze meißt mit einen Durchluss von schätzungsweiße 300-400ltr/h vor sich hin plätschern.
Manchmal wirds aber auch ein rauschender Wasserfall...

Ich denke bei einen biologischen Filter, zu dem ich den Pflanzfilter zähle ist es eh besser wenn er langsam durchflossen wird.

Ganz vergessen,

Bevor das Wasser vom Teich in den Pflanzenfilter läuft habe ich noch ein Spaltsieb eingebunden, würde ich immer wieder so machen, da so die _groben Sachen_ vom Pflanzenfilter ferngehalten werden, und somit den Selben nicht belasten.

Ich hoffe mein Getippsel hat dich ein wenig geholfen, ansonsten musst du dich bis zum Frühling gedulden, dann gibbet wieder Pic`s vom Bau...


----------



## Silverstorm (31. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter als Bachlaufquelle*

Danke, hast mir schon geholfen.

So in der Art werde ich meinen PFF auch bauen.
Werde Blähton als Substrat nehmen, oben drauf dann noch Kies, dass er ned aufschwimmt und fürs Auge. Sieht m.M. natürlicher aus.

Nur weiss ich noch nicht, ob ich mit Gitterrost, oder auch mit Kisten baue. Dadurch, dass mein Filter relativ groß werden soll, denke ich, dass es viele Kisten wären.
Mal sehen, wie ichs mach.

300 - 400ltr/h? Da rinnts ja so gut wie nicht mehr? Oder täusch ich mich da. Denk da nur mal an meine 1950er Pumpe, die "piselt" ja nur ausn Schlauch.


----------



## jochen (31. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter als Bachlaufquelle*

Hallo Chris,



			
				Silverstorm schrieb:
			
		

> 300 - 400ltr/h? Da rinnts ja so gut wie nicht mehr? Oder täusch ich mich da. Denk da nur mal an meine 1950er Pumpe, die "piselt" ja nur ausn Schlauch.



Da täuscht du dich nicht, es _piselt_, oder wie wir Franken sagen _tröpfelt_ nur die Wasserfallstufen herunter. Ich muß dazu sagen unser Wasserfall überwindet einen Höhenunterschied von ca. 3m auf einer Länge von ca. 3m, also eher ein Wasserfall kein Bachlauf.

Ich denke aber für die Bakterien und den Nährstoffentzug durch den Pflanzen speziell in einen Pflanzenfilter ist weniger "Mehr"  in einen _reinen_ biologischen Filter.

Wichtig ist aber dabei das Spaltsieb vor den Pflanzenfilter, um so eine Verzopfung (Verstopfung, Schmotter oder wie auch immer) im Pflanzbereich vorzubeugen.

Karsten hat auch einen klasse PF gebaut ist etwas professioneller als meiner... , vielleicht suchst du danach mal.

Um den Wasserfall richtig zu _genießen_, drehe ich den Drehzahlsteller der Pumpe dann auf die von mir gerade gewünschte Durchflußmenge um aus den _Piseln_ ein gemütliches _Plätschern_ oder gar ein _Rauschen zu machen... _,

danach verwandelt er sich wieder in einen arbeitenden Pflanzenfilter... 

Eines muß ich dazu noch anmerken,

Der Pflanzenfilter _arbeitet_ sepperat,

für die mechanische (weiteres Spaltsieb, Bürstenkammer) und zusätzlicher biologische Reinigung (Biotec 10.1) vom Teich, benutze ich eine weitere Pumpe die 24 Std am Tag mit einen Durchfluß von ca 3500ltr/h läuft.

Der Teich selbst, hat eine relativ große Sumpfzone und ist reichlich mit Unterwasserpflanzen versorgt.

Ergebniss bisher,

Immer glasklares Wasser bis auf den Grund von 1,5m, und vor allem stabile, gute Wasserwerte.

Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so.


----------



## Silverstorm (31. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter als Bachlaufquelle*

Dass eine Vorfilterung benötigt wird ist klar.

Ist aber in meinem Fall kein Problem, da ich ja vom Filter in den PF speise.
Ein Teil aus dem Filter soll direkt in den Teich gehen, ein Teil in den PF.

Mal sehen was daraus wird, jetzt bin ich gerade am Laminieren des Filters, soll der erstmal fertig werden

Danke dir, Chris


----------

